# Tear Away Tags



## brib3309 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thought this might help some people. I emailed Alstyle to ask about tear away tags and this was their response.

"All our styles are moving into the tear away option but still have mixed inventory until old stock is sold threw. The items that do have all tear away are anything listed as new styles, the 1701, 5301N, 1710 and 5562."

hope this helps...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Finally. They claimed over a year ago they were moving in this direction.


----------

